# Dual Miller Headlights



## usarnie1 (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi all,

Today I completed a project that has been on hold for awhile.  Previously I was able to purchase separately two identical small Miller headlights on e-bay.  I used several spacers and an original European style headlight mount and hardware.  I assembled the unit and mounted it on my 1953 Hercules Windsor Bicycle on its' headlight mount.  I think they look spectacular!  Latter, I will add the Miller generator and wiring to complete the project.


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 27, 2020)

usarnie1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today I completed a project that has been on hold for awhile. Previously I was able to purchase separately two identical small Miller headlights on e-bay. I used several spacers and an original European style headlight mount and hardware. I assembled the unit and mounted it on my 1953 Hercules Windsor Bicycle on its' headlight mount. I think they look spectacular! Latter, I will add the Miller generator and wiring to complete the project.
> 
> ...




I love it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 27, 2020)

usarnie1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today I completed a project that has been on hold for awhile. Previously I was able to purchase separately two identical small Miller headlights on e-bay. I used several spacers and an original European style headlight mount and hardware. I assembled the unit and mounted it on my 1953 Hercules Windsor Bicycle on its' headlight mount. I think they look spectacular! Latter, I will add the Miller generator and wiring to complete the project.
> 
> ...




I love it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rennfaron (Apr 27, 2020)

Nice work. There is a dual headlight released by miller in '61/'62. I finally tracked one down. They run off a typical miller generator. I didn't realize until I had them in my hands that they are about half the size as the typical headlight of the early 60s. Pretty hard to find.


----------



## Jeff Rowse (Apr 28, 2020)

Nice !!!


----------



## usarnie1 (Apr 28, 2020)

Rennfaron,

Yes, your dual headlights are the smaller size, as are mine!  However, each of my headlights have two bulbs and a switch on its' top.  I will be converting both of my headlights to operate on two 5 LED E10 bulbs, so they only only pull .16 amps each out of my 3.24 Watt Miller generator.  That means that the total current produced by the Miller generator is I = P/V or I = 3.24/6 or .54 Amps, which is more than enough current to operate two 5 LED bulbs, plus a two LED bulb for the tail light.  Additionally, I will be adding a single 1 amp diode, in serries, with the positive output terminal of the generator, so the output of the generator will be converted from AC to DC.


----------



## rennfaron (Apr 28, 2020)

I think they are even smaller than yours. Here is the side-by-side to the double bulb w/ top switch light I have, which is just like yours just a different lens.


----------



## usarnie1 (Apr 28, 2020)

Rennfaron,

The size of each of my Miller headlights are 3 3/4" Deep x 2 1/2" Wide.


----------



## rennfaron (Apr 28, 2020)

Sizes are almost exactly the same. I guess I haven't ever seen smaller ones in the double bubble / switch lights. Now you have 6? lighting settings on your setup. I don't know if that is good or bad, but a lot of options haha. Or I could have gotten that wrong if there is no off setting on the lights. I can't remember if you can switch the headlight to all off or if there is always one illuminated. 

Only left side on - both bulbs
Only left side on - one bulb
Only right side on - both bulbs
Only right side on - one bulb
Both sides on - both bulbs
Both sides on - one bulb on each side.


----------



## usarnie1 (Apr 28, 2020)

OK, your lights are not as deep as mine.  Perhaps, mine are deeper to allow for the switch! However, the width is basically the same!

Today, I ordered (from e-bay) the LED's that I previously posted on the CABE.  Additionally, I ordered red 18 gauge hook up wire from e-bay, to hook-up all the lights.  I already have the one amp diode and terminal connectors.  After I receive all the parts, I will let you know if all my calculations were correct.  They should be, as it was only basic electronics.

I also made a modification to the tail light, as the positive connection to the light bulb is only held in place with a drop of plastic.  I am replacing that drop of plastic with a Nylon plastic screw and nut, that the size is M3x8.

Regards,

Arnie


----------



## Oilit (Apr 28, 2020)

usarnie1 said:


> OK, your lights are not as deep as mine.  Perhaps, mine are deeper to allow for the switch! However, the width is basically the same!
> 
> Today, I ordered (from e-bay) the LED's that I previously posted on the CABE.  Additionally, I ordered red 18 gauge hook up wire from e-bay, to hook-up all the lights.  I already have the one amp diode and terminal connectors.  After I receive all the parts, I will let you know if all my calculations were correct.  They should be, as it was only basic electronics.
> 
> ...



M3x0.8?


----------



## usarnie1 (Apr 28, 2020)

Oilit said:


> M3x0.8?



No, the length of the screw is actually between 7 to 8mm.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 29, 2020)

If you guys haven't discovered *Bolt Depot*, do not pass go getting over there.
They sell fasteners piecemeal, ship quickly and inexpensively using 1st class mail (their NH postal hub must be way under busy - they have an uncanny way of getting fasteners overnight into San Antonio).
They give the same great service to every order, and none is too small to receive their detailed attention.  
At their piecemeal prices, you can stack up a small cache of fasteners covering a range of sizes that may work for you


----------



## Eric Amlie (Apr 29, 2020)

@rennfaron, can you provide a link to the bulbs that you're using.
I'd like to pick up a few myself.


----------



## Oilit (Apr 29, 2020)

usarnie1 said:


> No, the length of the screw is actually between 7 to 8mm.



That makes sense, I was thinking about the pitch. It was late and I was looking at old bikes when I should have gone to bed.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 29, 2020)

Iv got a complete set with original wire, generator and rear light 
Thinking of posting 
Heads up


----------



## usarnie1 (Apr 29, 2020)

Eric Amlie said:


> @rennfaron, can you provide a link to the bulbs that you're using.
> I'd like to pick up a few myself.





Eric Amlie said:


> @rennfaron, can you provide a link to the bulbs that you're using.
> I'd like to pick up a few myself.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Apr 29, 2020)

Thanks, but these are 6 volt and I can't seem to get them added into my watch list from your post.
A linked address would be better.
Failing that, who is the seller? I looked for them myself, but couldn't find them.


----------



## usarnie1 (Apr 29, 2020)

Eric Amlie said:


> Thanks, but these are 6 volt and I can't seem to get them added into my watch list from your post.
> A linked address would be better.
> Failing that, who is the seller? I looked for them myself, but couldn't find them.




Both of these LED purchases were made on e-bay.  The seller is: 

2015jessie0001

That is the best that I can do for you!


----------



## Eric Amlie (Apr 29, 2020)

OK, thanks! I think I found the right thing(3 volt) here:









						Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles & More | eBay
					

Buy & sell electronics, cars, clothes, collectibles & more on eBay, the world's online marketplace. Top brands, low prices & free shipping on many items.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## usarnie1 (Apr 29, 2020)

Eric Amlie said:


> OK, thanks! I think I found the right thing(3 volt) here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need to first determine what the output voltage and wattage of your generator is prior to ordering any LED bulbs.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Apr 29, 2020)

Am I misremembering that the Miller gen. sets are 3 volts.
I haven't looked at one in a long time, are they 6 volts?
In any case, thanks for the reminder to check the voltage before I order the bulbs.


----------



## usarnie1 (Apr 29, 2020)

Eric Amlie said:


> Am I misremembering that the Miller gen. sets are 3 volts.
> I haven't looked at one in a long time, are they 6 volts?
> In any case, thanks for the reminder to check the voltage before I order the bulbs.





The vintage Miller generator's are 6 volt!


----------



## Eric Amlie (Apr 29, 2020)

usarnie1 said:


> The vintage Miller generator's are 6 volt!



Thank you!


----------



## usarnie1 (May 2, 2020)

Eric Amlie said:


> Thank you!




I decided to add a full wave bridge rectifier to my headlight circuit. This will provide the headlights with DC voltage on both halves of the AC cycle.  To accomplish this I needed to insulate the bicycles factory headlight bracket from the headlights.  To  facilitate this I used a section of 1 1/2" heat shrink tubing and my wife's hot air gun, to shrink the tubing over the slopped section of the bicycle's headlight bracket.

Then I ordered both a 25' length of dual red/black 18 gauge hook-up wire and the full wave bridge rectifier kit from e-bay.

I also ordered a project box to mount the circuit board and wiring into.


----------



## Eric Amlie (May 3, 2020)

I was wondering about how much low speed flicker there would be with the half wave rectifying.
I see your kit includes a capacitor. That will help smooth the output and kill the flicker.
I didn't know that the Miller generators were AC output.


----------



## usarnie1 (May 3, 2020)

You are correct! With a half wave rectifier, you will get flicker while the bike is traveling less than 3 MPH.  With the full wave bridge rectifier and filter capacitor, their is no flicker at all!  That is why I chose to use the full wave bridge rectifier circuit.


----------

